
Elon Musk Wants to Put a Million People on Mars - koyao
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/09/29/musk_reveals_spacex_plans_to_colonize_mars.html
======
dmfdmf
Here is a pic of the environment from the Mars rover;
[http://i.imgur.com/V6eqcNL.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/V6eqcNL.jpg)

And what are these million people going to do other than struggle for
survival? It reminds me of the EOL of the Space Shuttle where its primary
mission was to return to Earth with out blowing up.

~~~
koyao
And while traveling Mars seems like an exciting engineering challenge, I can't
imagine why would people want to leave the comfort of Earth to go to the red
planet?

Going to Mars isn't like discovering America...

